# Clexane and Prontogest



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi, 


Probably day dreaming here but....


My LO is 8months old and is still breastfed. She has severe cows milk protein allergy and soya allergy so can't have those formulas. She won't take the likes of nutramigen, pepti junior etc. 
My cycle has returned and have been advised to try again. My LO was natural BFP so we have decided to try our luck again. I had 3 previous miscarriages prior to live birth. With my LO I had pressaries and Prontogest injections till 12 weeks and clexane and baby aspirin till 36 weeks. If I was lucky enough to get a BFP prior to my LO turning 1, would I be able to take these drugs? I really believe they made the difference in giving me alive birth. 


Thanks
Clare


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Aspirin should be avoided in breast feeding as there could be a risk of Reye's syndrome or platelet dysfunction in the infant.

Clexane - the data sheet says avoid during breast feeding as the effects are unknown, but the oral absorption of clexane is very low  and the amount in milk is low, so it is unlikely to cause problems.

Prontogest is a foreign product similar to gestone - gestone data sheet says effects unknown so avoid.

The data sheets do tend to be on the safe side for the company. I do not have the reference sources needed to fully answer your questions on line. If you contact your local hospital medicines information service they can provide a much more comprehensive answer.


----------

